# nternational Harvester 576



## nexus (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi new to the site but as most new guy's have a problem been looking at the forum can not find any answers.
I have just got this tractor my first we all got to start some where ?
My problem I have lost hydro it sounds like there is air getting to the pump ? I can not find the filler ? I have put hydro oil down the return pipe just behind the seat and it seems as if the unit is full?
The first time I did this it all worked fine but this time I can not get anything can not lift the front loader or the rear topper ? I have 3 tap's one does front loader one does rear link (topper) do not know what the over one does by the PTO lever .
I don't mind admitting it has me I can not find a filler a filter or any info on the net about this tractor .
I got the paperwork to put it on the road but don't have a clue as been told it does not need MOT or tax just insure it and go ?
ANY HELP very wellcome 
Thanks gord 
isle of wight


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

From a quick Google search, it seems that tractor was assembled by Komatsu in Japan with a skid unit from Great Brittan and an engine from Mazda. Never heard of a 576, only the 574.

http://www.redpowermagazine.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=69618


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow, someone with a 576' a rare beast built as country boy describes, will try to find you some info on it.

By " hydro" I take it you mean hydraulics and not " hydrostatic transmission".

Uses Doncaster built 574 tranny and hydraulics so should be easy to fix, although the taps you describe are not known to me photos would be helpful??

Hydraulic filter is located under l/hand rear wheel , a filter bowl is on side of tranny bolted to a big casting known as the "multiple control valve" ,pump is on inside of this casting.

Hydraulics and tranny oil are common and refilled by the filler plug on rear of hydraulic housing above the top link mounting. Oil level is registered on a dipUstick, which on 574 is at rear of l/hand footplate.


Where are you located??? And how did you come to own such a beast.??


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Re 576 tractor, see below some info I supplied to "Classic Tractor" a magazine in the UK, for an article some months ago, I also have some photo's, somewhere!!! Will have to dig them out!!





HI, our Friends "KIMCO" strike again ???

During the 60's there was globalisation of International Harvesters heavy equipment division and an equal partner joint venture was set up with KOMATSU of Japan *to manufacture the IH "Hough" payloaders for eastern markets.

This Co was Named*"Komatsu International Manufacturing Co Ltd" and was known as the acronym "Kimco".

Whilst the initial venture was with heavy industrial equipment the co-operation expanded into the agricultural markets with Kimco providing IH with compact tractors, and acting as IH distributor in Japan for IH world wide series tractors 454 to 674.*

However the japanese wanted a local content on the tractors so they fitted their own engines, batteries and tyres. so Doncaster built skids were shipped to Kimco for finishing by them.*

They also developed the 74s WWT into 4wd for the rice markets and it was this axle that came back to the U/K to become the 4wd axle on the 84 series Doncaster tractors.

The 454 became a 454E with a 4cyl *Mitsubishi or Nissan diesel engine, the 574 became the 576 as described in your text and the 674 became the 676 (See photo's, i think it is the one @ Newark.

The agreement i understand was to cover Japan Only, but i guess a*few machines were shipped to various IH engineering centres for evaluation, hence the few rare examples we see from time to time

Here is the text of the original request for information:-


Subject: Japanese International

Sir.
****** Your contact details were forwarded to me with the hope that you might be able to shed some light on what has become a pretty perplexing puzzle. Attached to this email is a picture of an International Harvester World Series tractor built in the 1970's. Nothing unusual about that except, it was built under license by Komatsu in Japan and fitted with a six-cylinder engine. The model number is I.H 576. We know that the tractor uses a Doncaster transaxle (574) and we believe the engine is either a Mitsubishi or Mazda unit. Other than this we know nothing about the development of the tractor whatsoever. (FYI: A very similar I.H 676 tractor was on display at Newark Tractor Show last year. The owner of this tractor is equally uninformed).
**** I wonder... Do you have any specifics or even any idea as to why this tractor was developed, what the engine type used in it is or who commissioned it?* Any help you can give would be most gratefully received.



Hope this clarifies the 576 history a bit for you ???


----------



## nexus (Aug 31, 2012)

3rd time trying to reply to post's may be this time will work ?
I am sorry it is a 276 not a 576 after looking at it today sorry for mistake

I used it again today to cut grass with the topper but still no joy on the hydro's it will not lift topper or front loader ? It just pulses as if air is in line when you set side control to lift .
As I said I can not find filler for hydro so took the plate off under the seat and filled that right up to top and put plate back on still no good .

Sorry again for mistake and thank's for your help it is good to find some where to get some help as have looked and looked for info on this tractor as lot's to do on it like wireing it is in bit of a state but it starts first time every time so at least engine is good 
Thank's Gord


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

O/k 276 no problem

No filter on this m/ c but a suction strainer .


As you sit on seat there is a large bore steel pipe coming out of hydraulic housing by your right leg and running forward to pump on engine. this pippe has a rubber joint about 1 foot or so in front of hydraulic housing. It will be sucking air here, hose is probably perished. You should replace hose and it's 2 clips, however whilst hose is off you should pull pipe out of hydraulic housingand clean the suction strainer ( wire mesh) that is on the end. It will be tight but is only held by the compression of the o ring seal which seals it to the housing.


Filler plug is located behind seat, you will see a square headed plug towards r/hand rear corner of housing.

Drain plug is below filler plug on rear face of hydraulic housing.

The piece about taps now makes since. I will look out some info and come back to you later.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Looking @ your first post I see you are over sea's on the Isle of Wight??

If you are looking to put on road you will need a registration no (no plate) do you have a no?..

If it is an original IOW tractor it would have been supplied originally by SCATS who used to be in Newport or William Wheatley who used to be in Wickham nr Fareham, both now sadly gone !!!

Do you know the serial no?? There should be an ally plate riveted onto clutch bell housing just forward of the brake pedal mounting? You need a serial no to allow you to register it.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

The taps ???

As we already know 1 is to isolate the hydraulic supply to the loader &1 is to isolate the hydraulic supply to the hitch.

The 3rd is a flow control (speed control) mainly for the hitch. In one position the knob will give a slow lift on linkage, when turned to the other position it will give a faster operation, with variability of speed between the two end settings. What I don't know is if it affects loader speed, depends how it's plumbed????


----------



## nexus (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi thank's for your reply a lot of info there I think what you are saying is the filler I have as a return pipe as the tractor had a log spliter on it when I got it . I have the rubber join in pipe going to the pump if I take this out of line to clean will I loose all fluid ?

Like it over sea's would be good if the island went a bit further south for warmer weather. 

I am lucky as the tractor has only had 3 owners with myself included it was supplied by Scats they are still here but nolonger do any large stuff just a small shop now doing feed and bit's.

I do have the reg doc's it all came with the tractor so only have to get numberplate and put it in my name but is this right I only have to insure it and it can be used on the road ??

The 3rd tap seems to be a 1/4 of a turn anti clockwise is in clockwise 1/4 turn is out you can not turn it like the other two it is right by the PTO lever.

I will check that rubber join to mo see if I can find anything it is not leaking from there so don't think that is problem but will look any way but will wait for you to reply to tell me if I take pipe out is all fluid going to poor out ?

Thank's again for your time you don't know how much this helps
Gord


----------



## nexus (Aug 31, 2012)

I just found the reg doc's PDL480H is it's registration number 6 of the 3rd 1970 it was sold


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Yes oil will be lost when u take hose off ( wear your Welles). Dealers used to drain them here into a bucket then put in new oil. Better to drain fom drain plug first.

The hose will have hardened on the outside and be softer on the inside allowing air in but no oil out??. There may also be another hose in this pipe near the pump??

Good you have reg documents, only problem may be if not licenced for some time, the Dvla may have sold off the no??? In which case they should offer you an age related registration no, *do not accept a Q plate as this devalues the history and value of your unit.*

Scats were one of the dealers I visited as Area service manager for IH & Case IH.used to visit the isle about 4 times a year for 1 day @ a time. At that time I lived locally in Gosport.


----------



## nexus (Aug 31, 2012)

Hum hate that oil never seem to be able to get it off your hands after that and gear box oil CV joints pet hate lol

Have you any idea on how much it holds to refill ? also for size of bucket needed . I am sure it has only the one bit of rubber there on that pipe as I was thinking it could be the pump that had gone ?

I don't know when it was last on the road I know the guy who I got it from got it about 5 year's ago but he would never have put it on the road as he lived down Kings Quay .
No don't want Q plate that is for sure if they where going to sell the plate I am sure they would have to know for sure that it had been scrapped ? Then I looked at the plate to put on my car I like the PDL part as it is a old island plate they gone to HW now don't think the plate is worth anything to be honest 
I knew Scats when they where in Newport found it funny as the place they had back then was much smaller than they have now but they stopped doing the heavy stuff like tractors . I am just out side Newport in Merstone bit out the way if you came from mainland don't think you would know it 

Gord


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Hydraulic system contains 2 1/2 galls of the same oil as specified for the engine, Sae 10w or Sae 20. So a good UTO ( universal tractor oil) or SUTO (super universal tractor oil) should do.

I would advise you avoid the latest oils for today's tier 2/3/4, engines as they could be too good for your m/c, with their higher additive levels.??


----------



## nexus (Aug 31, 2012)

Thank's again might explain why it has stopped working I have been putting hydraulic oil into it ?? Said I was new to it not sure if i can get that oil at my motorfactors will have to see if they can order it in for me ? Will give the engine a oil change at same time as it does not look like it has been touched in year's . I only use it once a week for 20 min's to cut grass a bit over kill really but has saved me this year. It has been so wet that i could not get down there with Ransomes gang mower it would have sunk lol


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

What viscosity hydraulic fluid were you using??, would have expected it to be o/k but some of these fluids don't mix well with other oils and can cause issue???


----------



## nexus (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi have looked at the fluid I put in it is a universal fluid it does not give what viscosity it is it can be used in car's ATF but it is nowhere near as thick as engine oil I will have to drain it out and replace with engine oil see what it does.
I did check the rubber connector on the line to the pump and the clips where loose so that might have been the problem but as yet I have not had the time to run the tractor to find out if that has solved the problem ? Knowing my luck it will be a no.
I looked at the pump and can see you can unbolt it and take the back off is there anything in there that can go wrong that can be replaced ? Or are they reliable ?


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

O/k oil sounds fine, so leave be for present. Have you had suction strainer out yet??

Loose hose clips would not help if there's still a problem, before replacing more expensive parts it would be good to fit a new hose.

Pumps are fairly foolproof but if worn are better replaced than overhauled (if you can get the bits???).


----------



## nexus (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi thank's for all the help would be lost with out it .
I have not taken the stainer out yet as would loose the oil ? I am going to spend a bit of time on it this weekend I hope will try it see if doing the hose clips up has helped . Don't think it would have done anything as no oil is leaking out there on the join but then air is thinner than oil. Just funny the way it pulses but it does sound like air getting in will try it week end just think a bit silly that you have to loose the oil if you do any work on it at all you would think they would have put a filter where you could get at it but then no reason for the oil to get dirty ? The only way I can see any dirt getting in there is the front loader if it is taken off and on as it has push fittings.
thank's again gord


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

You don't have to loose the oil??? There is A drain plug directly below the filler where you have your return, you should be able to drain into clean container and re use!!!

Good luck with weekends endeavours, will be here if you need me !!!


----------

